
Snowden intelligence docs reveal UK spooks' malware checklist - jonmarkgo
https://boingboing.net/2016/02/02/doxxing-sherlock-3.html
======
secfirstmd
Interesting documents.

But this is a rare occasion (I normally love his work) when I have to honestly
say, Cory's writing is all over the place in this article. It really needs
some serious editing to make it properly readable.

